# Hasta cuanto es normal que caliente una resistencia?



## yoelmauri (Jun 19, 2009)

Mi pregunta es sobre las resistencias de 4, o de 10w, esas blancas.. estoy experimentando con un circuito y tengo 2 resistencias que calientan.. las podes tocar, pero si les haces un poco de presion con el dedo ya te queman. Es normal que trabajen asi?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 19, 2009)

Si son de alta potencia, lo que te soportan es mas cantidad de calor, algunas no las puedes ni tocar, pero para ellas esto es normal.

Ahora puedes hacer un calculo matematico usando la ley de ohm con la tension en la resistencia y el valor de la misma y ahi te da la potencia que esta disipando.

P=V^2/R

y con esto te daras cuenta si vas seguro o no.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 19, 2009)

Medí cuánta tensión y cuánta corriente está circulando por la resistencia, y con la ley de ohm vas a saber cuántos watts está disipando.

Mientras que estés dentro del régimen de trabajo, está todo bien


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 19, 2009)

Estoy usando 2 en un circuito que estan al limite de la potencia que estan disipando.. si la corriente fuera continua, pero estan en un circuito con 2 transistores, que es de un encendido transistorizado de automovil, osea que son pulsos bastantes seguidos. Si fueran pulsos.. se me reduciria la potencia no? Osea.. si por ej tuviera 0,1 seg de corriente, 0,1 seg sin nada, y asi sucesivamente, y cuando pasa corriente la resistencia estaria al limite de lo que puede disipar, supongamosle 10w, puedo decir que la resistencia me termina disipando 5w? o tengo que comprar una mas grande por las dudas...


----------



## mabauti (Jun 19, 2009)

segun lo que dices, si las resistencias son de buena calidad,  no deberias tener problema ya que el calentamiento es normal en este caso. Aunque como las tienes al limite en los pulsos ,yo recomendaria que las cambiaras por una potencia mayor o que la bajaras al 80% u 85% de su potencia maxima en los pulsos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola, creo que estas abriendo un post repetido y estas infrinjiendo las normas del foro, este foro lo abriste tu, preguntando lo mismo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/209467/

Saludos


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 19, 2009)

Nonon, no infrinjo ninguna regla, para no desvirtuar mas la cuestion ahi, abri este post para preguntar solo sobre si era normal si calentaban o no.. y queria saber el tema de los pulsos y otras cuestiones basicas de electronica, que ya no tenian casi nada que ver con el titulo del otro post, no quise desvirtuar mi otro post y mantener el foro ordenado.

PD: ya es como la 5ta vez que alguien me habla de las reglas y que use el buscador y bla bla, cuando siempre lo hago, y la mayoria de las veces, me lo dijeron sin sentido.. que onda son siempre asi en este foro? No me enoja, pero te cansa un poco que te lo repitan siempre. Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 19, 2009)

No, no te lo te lo decia en mala onda, lo que pasa es que me parecia prudente que hubieras hecho la pregunta en el otro post, ya que trataba de un encendido transistorizado, de todas maneras que sea aqui o el otro lo importante es que soluciones tu duda.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola.

Las potencia en las resistencias están dadas generalmente para una temperatura máxima de 70ºC.
Es decir, un resistencia de 1W soporta o disipa este vatio hasta 70ºC, a mayor temperatura su capacidad de potencia disminuye.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 19, 2009)

Otro dato bastante util. Buenisimo. Gracias por la data!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

Pero también es una lástima...

Calor =  Energía despilfarrada....

Por cierto: Al igual que las características de los semiconductores varían según la temperatura, ¿si una resistencia se calienta varia su valor?

¿Vale la pena poner resisencias de 10w en vez de 5w?


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 25, 2009)

Si estan dentro de los parametros permitidos su variacion no deberia ser notable..
Y con respecto a este tema.. voy a tener que cambiar de circuito.. aca en junin las resistencias de 10w en adelante son re dificiles de conseguir, tienen de pocos valores. asi que a intentar con otro circuito.. Saludos


----------



## beto Salda (Sep 23, 2011)

hola Muchas gracias Por tu respuesta se me hacia muy raro el calentamiento tan excesivo ya que tengo una resistencia de 7 watts y mido el voltaje y la corriente de la resistencia y me disipa solo 5 watts por ello se me hacia muy extraño que se calentara tanto gracais por aclarar mi duda tambien Hasta Pronto


----------



## cazadordevientos (Oct 4, 2011)

si 
se calientan que no las puedes tocar.
led 10w o.8A  9v a 12v entran 12.5v salen10.4v .
la de 3w 2ohm quema al tocarla en 10 segundos.
la de 5w 3.9 ohm quema al tocarla en 25 segundos.
de 7w cerámica 2.2ohm en 1 minuto muy caliente.
dos diodos de 5 AMP EN SERIE bajan mas de 1 v el led esta en su rango a 11v poco mas y se calientan poco
 asi se van a quedar me gusta mas que con la resistencia


----------



## beto Salda (Oct 5, 2011)

cazadordevientos dijo:


> si
> se calientan que no las puedes tocar.
> led 10w o.8A  9v a 12v entran 12.5v salen10.4v .
> la de 3w 2ohm quema al tocarla en 10 segundos.
> ...



UHmm Muy bien lo voy a tomar en cuenta Muchas Gracias y muy  especifico, eso me gusta  hasta pronto


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 5, 2012)

Agrego como dato: Hice la prueba con una resistencia de 25w 10Ω, le hice circular 12v, de esta manera disipaba 14,4w (10 watts menos que la potencia máxima indicada) y medí su temperatura: Llegó a 150ºC y seguía subiendo, lento pero subía. Al tacto no se podía tocar como es de esperarse a esa temperatura. Eso me da la pauta que depende el material con que están hechas, trabajan a temperaturas específicas, no tienen todas el mismo límite como pensaba.





Saludos


----------



## salvador954 (Jun 21, 2013)

post antiguo, llegue a el con una duda con sobrecalentamiento de una resistencia, y por lo que puedo notar a todos nos sucede, entonces esto es normal, estoy usando dos resistencias de 1.5k a 25w en paralelo, lo estoy alimentando con 130VCD, por lo que debe de disipar 22.5w por las dos resistencias, al estar en paralelo la corriente total se divide entre las resistencias y cada resistencia discipa 11.25w. 

resistencias de 25w disipando 11.25w, y la cuestion es que se calientan demasiado, le pego un poco de agua con mi dedo y el agua brinca por el exceso de calor. Gracias a ustedes veo que esto es normal.


----------



## diavole6 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hola amigos espero me puedan ayudar, estoy desarrollando un divisor de voltaje, para poder controlar un motor de 110v dc a 4.5A por medio de un mosfet, todo sale de la misma fuente que regula el mismo voltaje para el motor (por lo que su tope maximo de regulacion son los 110V DC), para el control de este lo hare por medio de un mosfet npn y llevarlo a la zona de saturacion debo meterle al "gate" del mosfet un voltaje de 20V max, para llegar a estos 20V desarrolle un divisor de voltaje, donde la resistencia R1 es de 1Kohm, y la resistencia R2 es de 220ohms, esto me da un voltaje de 18V, mi porblema reside en que la resistencia de 1K, se calienta muchisimo, y estoy usando resistencias de 25W ceramicas, creo debe haber otra manera de reducir el voltaje dC o corregir este, me pueden ayudar?


----------



## jefki (Oct 9, 2014)

porque no usas valores mas grandes de resistencias (respetando las proporciones), la corriente debería disminuir y por ende la potencia disipada. No se si la corriente influya mucho en el mosfet ya que no se mucho de estos transistores


----------



## Oufes (Oct 9, 2014)

Yo creo que si se podria aumentar el valor de las resistencias del divisor
ya que según tengo entendido los Mosfets necesitan muy poca corriente de gate
para saturarlos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2014)

diavole6 dijo:


> Hola amigos espero me puedan ayudar, estoy desarrollando un divisor de voltaje, para poder controlar un motor de 110v dc a 4.5A por medio de un mosfet, todo sale de la misma fuente que regula el mismo voltaje para el motor (por lo que su tope maximo de regulacion son los 110V DC), para el control de este lo hare por medio de un mosfet npn y llevarlo a la zona de saturacion debo meterle al "gate" del mosfet un voltaje de 20V max, para llegar a estos 20V desarrolle un divisor de voltaje, donde la resistencia R1 es de 1Kohm, y la resistencia R2 es de 220ohms, esto me da un voltaje de 18V, mi porblema reside en que la resistencia de 1K, se calienta muchisimo, y estoy usando resistencias de 25W ceramicas, creo debe haber otra manera de reducir el voltaje dC o corregir este, me pueden ayudar?



La excitación del MOSFET es por tensión, el divisor resistivo se supone que *NO* va a entregar corriente a GATE.
Así como te sugirieron puedes re-calcular el divisor pero con valores mucho mas altos de resistencias.


----------



## Caicedo75 (Mar 7, 2022)

Buenas tardes! Saludos desde Venezuela.
Tengo una resistencia de 800 w para cortar botellas está recién comprada sin embargo no se enrojece completa sino por partes me pueden orientar con ese tema por favor, gracias. Soy Luis


----------



## taw308 (Mar 7, 2022)

Tal vez tengas una muy baja corriente por la resistencia. 
¿Antes tenías más calor en la resistencia?


----------



## sergiot (Mar 7, 2022)

Es posible que el calibre del alambre no sea uniforme y por eso tenes zonas mas calientes que en otra, la temperatura máxima está dada por el material del alambre, que a su vez está ligada a la vida de la misma.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 9, 2022)

O puede que si es arrollada, estén unas espiras tocando con otra


----------



## unmonje (Mar 9, 2022)

Caicedo75 dijo:


> Buenas tardes! Saludos desde Venezuela.
> Tengo una resistencia de 800 w para cortar botellas está recién comprada sin embargo no se enrojece completa sino por partes me pueden orientar con ese tema por favor, gracias. Soy Luis


Si la resistencia que compró usted  está hecha con cinta de NICROM por ejemplo, enrollada  sobre una forma circular de espiras separadas , es claro que el calor *no* va a ser *uniforme* sino en *espiral* .
Seguramente usted necesita una resistencia hecha de filamento central constante y arena en derredor y blindada externamente, haciendo que el calor sea parejo y constante.
Para mi compró la hechura equivocada.  Muestre foto de la rota y de la nueva por favor

¿Se parece a esto ?


----------



## phavlo (Mar 10, 2022)

Por lo que deduzco, debe ser de este tipo:


O tal vez alguna similar a las que usan los Hornos eléctricos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 10, 2022)

Caicedo75 dijo:


> Tengo una resistencia de 800 w para cortar botellas está recién comprada......


Debe de ser en espiral y seguramente se la ha "tensado" o posicionado en una forma concreta para "abrazar" las botellas a la hora de calentarla. 
Las resistencias de ese tipo, como las de estufa en el interior de un tubo de cristal, el primer día se calientan homogéneamente, pero enseguida empiezas a notar diferencias de "color calórico" (si se me permite la expresión) debido a la nueva forma que adopta tras su primer calentamiento, movimientos bruscos en caliente o cambios bruscos de temperatura.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2022)

Que yo sepa las resistencias de cortar botellas son un trozo de alambre desnudo. Como ya han comentado se irá deformando por el propio uso. Si es que no "nacieron" deformadas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2022)

En youtube hay parvas de videos de cortadores de botellas...y por lo que visto el alambre lo hacen con cualquier cosa que se caliente al pasar corriente.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 10, 2022)

Alambre desnudo o resistencias espiraladas.
Usan de los dos tipos cuando los cortadores son Caseros.
Usan dos ladrillos en forma de V y sobre los ladrillos apoyan las resistencias.
Al menos vi varios que los arman de esa manera.


----------



## Sergiorzf (Nov 7, 2022)

Hola, realicé una cortadora, pero el nicron se fundió , alguien sabe porqué habrá pasado?


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 7, 2022)

Sergiorzf dijo:


> Hola, realice una cortadora, pero el nicron se fundió ,alguien sabe porqué abra pasado?



¿ Esquema, diámetro del hilo, tensión de alimentación , fotos del montaje, etc... etc... etc ?

Con los datos que das las repuesta es: Ma... chi lo sa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2022)

Sergiorzf dijo:


> Hola, realice una cortadora, pero el nicron se fundió ,alguien sabe porqué abra pasado?


1) Mayor tensión eléctrica que la debida
2) Mayor tensión mecánica que la debida
3) Poca posibilidad de evacuar el calor generado
4) Error en el cálculo del valor resistivo
5) Mala calidad del alambre 
6) Todas las anteriores 

Sin mas datos (Muchos mas), "No existe respuesta lógica posible"


----------



## unmonje (Nov 7, 2022)

Sergiorzf dijo:


> Hola, realice una cortadora, pero el nicron se fundió ,alguien sabe porqué abra pasado?


Por lo general el transformador que da energia al alambre de nicrón es controlado por un contactor o Semiconductor de potencia solidario a un timer variable, el cual, debe ajustarse para limitar EMPIRICAMENTE el lapso de tiempo que DEBERIA estar encendido el alambre de NICRON.

Si este tiempo no es REPETITIVO en VOLTAJE y TIEMPO es probable que la cinta de NICRON se deteriore rapidamente incluso que se funda.
Hay 2 magnitudes a controlar a saber : TENSION ELÉCTRICA y TIEMPO.
La limpieza de TODO el lugar  es fundamental, en particular la cinta de TELA de TEFLON, que a menudo la proteje, para sellar o cortar y sellar.
Al trabajo


----------

